# Spyshots 2012 Boxster



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

In case anyone's interested?

i]http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret-new-cars/Search-Results/Spyshots/Porsche-Boxster-2012-latest-spy-pictures/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Links not working for me :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Try this link
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret-new ... -pictures/


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I can hardly tell the difference! Ha ha ha, if you find any shots of the new baby boxster then I'll be very interested!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I can hardly tell the difference! Ha ha ha, if you find any shots of the new baby boxster then I'll be very interested!


Yeah what is this about a baby Boxster as well? I don't get it?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

leenx said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I can hardly tell the difference! Ha ha ha, if you find any shots of the new baby boxster then I'll be very interested!
> ...


I think it sounds awesome, slightly smaller boxster with the 2.0 TFSI TT engine only stuck in the middle with rear wheel drive and less than 30k! What's not to love?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


I didn't say I didn't like  I just wondered why they were bringing in different models (not inc Boxster S) Vag and Porsche joining forces then?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe that Porsche own the majority share in the VW group, so it would not be too much of a leap to get the best of Audi and Porsche together....so we may well see the Toxster or R911 in the future. We can only hope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Porsche does it again! (literally) :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> I believe that Porsche own the majority share in the VW group, so it would not be too much of a leap to get the best of Audi and Porsche together....so we may well see the Toxster or R911 in the future. We can only hope.


Not sure what Audi could do to improve Porsche.. Might work the other way round though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice. looks like it made for USA market tho,,,, despite the German plates, judging by those olive trees the pics are in spain,, need to keep my eyes open ,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Spandex said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that Porsche own the majority share in the VW group, so it would not be too much of a leap to get the best of Audi and Porsche together....so we may well see the Toxster or R911 in the future. We can only hope.
> ...


Styling.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Agreed. Porsches may be super driver cars, but they aren't exactly good looking.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dash said:


> Agreed. Porsches may be super driver cars, but they aren't exactly good looking.


obviously a matter opinion,,, in mine,, all porsches look good,,, but audi ,, only a modified mk1 looks good,, the rest are boring as shit !!!!! ( oh sorry ,,forgot the " short " original Quatro )


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


Christ, i hope not... Audi forgot how to do subtlety a long time ago. The worst thing Porsche did to the 997 was add those chavvy fairy lights to the front.

Anyway, its not going to be a case of Audi 'helping' Porsche out with anything. Porsche will develop platforms that Audi can build their sports cars on.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

roddy said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Porsches may be super driver cars, but they aren't exactly good looking.
> ...


Funny isn't it, I love nearly all porsche's but I also love most audi's as well, in my opinion the MK2 TT is one of the greatest looking cars on the road! And no I'm just saying that because I own one!!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that Porsche own the majority share in the VW group, so it would not be too much of a leap to get the best of Audi and Porsche together....so we may well see the Toxster or R911 in the future. We can only hope.
> ...


decent interiors? any porsche I'v been in even late models have pretty poor interiors and dated equipment

Plus porsches styling leaves a lot to be desired the Panamera is the worst looking car on the market IMO the cayennes just plain hideous, the 911 looks bland against other cars in its class, luckily the cayman and boxster are half decent. Also Porsche have started fitting the fairy lights you describe :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


The worst looking car on the Market? I think it's absolutely gorgeous! Ha ha ha, I'll admit the old cayenne's were a bit funny looking but the facelift looks really good for what it is and the new Cajun looks amazing!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

don't tell anyone but I think the Boxster looks fantastic, I just wish they stop saying it's a new car every 5 years because changing a panel by 1mm doesn't make it look amazingly different. and why is it impossible to close the doors gently in a boxster?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> Also Porsche have started fitting the fairy lights you describe :roll:


Is there an echo in here?

As I said, Audi don't seem able to do subtlety any more, so I guess if you think the current Audi style'is nice, you're bound to find the 911 'bland'. Don't worry though, if anything, it looks like Audis will get even more in-your-face over the coming years, with the whole front of the car covered in air intakes, splitters and LEDs. There will be plenty for you to like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Audis will get even more in-your-face over the coming years, with the whole front of the car covered in air intakes, splitters and LEDs. There will be plenty for you to like.


Awesome


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Also Porsche have started fitting the fairy lights you describe :roll:
> ...


If you notice the pics of my car its mostly OEM with no air intakes or LED's. The 911 looks bland in comparision with the Aston Martin V8 Vantage, Jaguar XKR and Audi R8

Porsche and subtle don't fit in the same sentence, the 911 GT3 and GT3 RS are like a couple of chav specials :roll: Plus the whale tail 930 models of the 1980's were hardly what I'd call subtle


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

its not fair to call the whale tail of the 80s awfull,, it was the dogs bllks at the time,,,


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

roddy said:


> its not fair to call the whale tail of the 80s awfull,, it was the dogs bllks at the time,,,


I personally never liked it, thats just my opinion though I know a lot of people loved it


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> If you notice the pics of my car its mostly OEM with no air intakes or LED's. The 911 looks bland in comparision with the Aston Martin V8 Vantage, Jaguar XKR and Audi R8
> 
> Porsche and subtle don't fit in the same sentence, the 911 GT3 and GT3 RS are like a couple of chav specials :roll: Plus the whale tail 930 models of the 1980's were hardly what I'd call subtle


As I've said twice now, Audi don't do subtle ANY MORE. As your car was designed in the late 90's, I'm not sure what it has to do with what Audi are doing now. Thanks for pointing it out though. It looks very pretty.

I'm not really sure what you're trying to say (I have a feeling you're not that sure either though) - You start off by pointing out how bland Porsches look compared to their competitors, then go on to say how they're not subtle (by referencing their track toys and some 30 year old models). So, are they bland or are they unsubtle??


----------

